# [gelöst] Multiple package instances within a single pack...

## uhai

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.34.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.33.12:2 required by (x11-libs/pango-1.32.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/glib-2.32.4-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <dev-libs/glib-2.33:2 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

```

--backtrack=30 hilft nicht...

Was kann ich sonst noch tun?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Fri Jul 05, 2013 7:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## renegart

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> 
> ...

 

Wie schaut dein emerge Befehl aus? Solche Meldungen kommen mitunter, wenn ein Paket aktualisiert werden muss.

----------

## uhai

emerge -auDN --backtrack=10 system

----------

## renegart

checke mal bitte welche 'dev-libs/gobject-introspection' version bei dir freigegeben ist.

Laut der Ausgabe soll 'dev-libs/glib-2.34.3' installiert werden; dafür brauchst du ebenfalls '>=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.34'

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, wird denn wirklich die x11-libs/pango-1.32.5 testing(?) Version benötigt?

Um welche Architektur geht es denn? (so ohne diese Info kann man meist nur schwer was dazu sagen)

Und statt nur "emerge -auDN --backtrack=10 system" nimm mal bitte world (oder @world)

edit/

Schau doch auch mal was ein 

```
emerge -avuDN1 =x11-libs/pango-1.30.1 world
```

 (mit der stable pango Version) dazu sagt.

----------

## uhai

Ein komlettes KDE-UPdate:

```
emerge -avuDN1 =x11-libs/pango-1.30.1 world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kde-env-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-2.7.5:2.7 [2.7.3-r3:2.7] USE="berkdb doc examples gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads tk (wide-unicode) wininst xml -build -hardened" 10,026 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -bindist" 28,647 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/exempi-2.2.0:2 [2.1.1:2] USE="-examples -static-libs%" 3,473 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/eric-5.3.2:5 [5.2.5:5] USE="spell" LINGUAS="de -cs -en -es -fr -it -ru -tr -zh_CN" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook jpeg2k mmx nls opengl (policykit) semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -kerberos -lzma -openexr {-test} -zeroconf" 11,742 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="exif ffmpeg pdf (-aqua) -debug -taglib" 364 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kfmclient-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 2,555 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/katepart-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4-r1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 2,530 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/nepomuk-widgets-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 79 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdesu-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 7,064 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kde-l10n-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua)" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sr -sv -tg -th -tr -ug -uk -vi -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 37,061 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libkdegames-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug -openal" 5,711 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook ldap semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -prison {-test}" 2,917 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libkworkspace-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 13,252 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libkonq-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libkdeedu-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 209 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/knotify-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kactivities-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="semantic-desktop (-aqua)" 108 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kephal-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libkexiv2-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 132 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kcheckpass-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="pam (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ksysguard-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook lm_sensors (-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libkmahjongg-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 1,636 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kcmshell-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 88,530 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libkipi-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 95 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="alsa (-aqua) -debug" 76 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libkcddb-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug -musicbrainz" 162 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/liboxygenstyle-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kcminit-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kwallet-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 277 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/okular-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="crypt handbook jpeg pdf postscript tiff (-aqua) -chm -debug -djvu -ebook" 1,354 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/phonon-kde-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="alsa (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/nepomuk-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libkdcraw-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="lcms%* (-aqua) -debug -jasper%" 342 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/solid-runtime-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdnssd-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug -zeroconf" 8,819 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdialog-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libksane-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 81 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ffmpegthumbs-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 21 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/svgpart-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 10 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ksplash-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="3dnow mmx sse sse2 xinerama (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/analitza-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="readline (-aqua) -debug" 175 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 140,416 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdepim-l10n-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua)" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sr -sv -tg -th -tr -ug -uk -vi -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kwalletd-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kuiserver-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kfile-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/knewstuff-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ktraderclient-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kioclient-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kiconfinder-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/keditfiletype-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/attica-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/knetattach-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdontchangethehostname-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kquitapp-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kstart-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/dragon-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook xine (-aqua) -debug" 387 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kmix-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="alsa handbook (-aqua) -canberra -debug -pulseaudio" 378 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/juk-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 438 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kcolorchooser-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 5 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 41 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kolourpaint-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,162 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kgamma-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 27 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kruler-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 132 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kamera-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 37 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/freespacenotifier-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kde-base-artwork-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 7,249 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kwrite-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdebase-cursors-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kwrited-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kbruch-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 888 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/pairs-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 2,081 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kgeography-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 6,567 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kig-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -scripting" 1,495 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/step-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="gsl handbook qalculate (-aqua) -debug" 368 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/rocs-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,120 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kiten-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 11,468 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/cantor-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="R handbook -analitza (-aqua) -debug -postscript -qalculate" 312 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/print-manager-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 92 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdf-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 154 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kcalc-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug {-test}" 93 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ktimer-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 148 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/sweeper-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 83 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/filelight-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 285 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kcharselect-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 85 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/krosspython-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_5 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_5 -python2_6" 131 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-desktopthemes-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kcron-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 647 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ksystemlog-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kteatime-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 372 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/amor-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/krfb-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -telepathy" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/krdc-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook jpeg (-aqua) -debug -rdesktop -telepathy -vnc -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kreadconfig-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdesdk-strigi-analyzer-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 5,139 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/pykde4-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python2_5 -python2_6 -python3_1 -python3_3" 1,999 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kwin-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug -gles" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/khotkeys-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kfind-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libplasmagenericshell-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kscreensaver-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdepasswd-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/thumbnailers-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 41 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/plasma-apps-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="holidays (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 14,105 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kopete-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="addbookmarks autoreplace contactnotes gadu groupwise handbook highlight history meanwhile msn nowlistening oscar otr pipes privacy skype sms ssl statistics texteffect translator urlpicpreview v4l webpresence winpopup xmpp yahoo (-aqua) -debug -jingle -latex -testbed -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/drkonqi-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="bzip2 exif handbook sftp (-aqua) -debug -lzma -openexr -samba" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/audiocd-kio-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="encode flac handbook vorbis (-aqua) -debug" 56 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kscd-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 93 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ksnapshot-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook kipi (-aqua) -debug" 259 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ksaneplugin-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 14 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 20 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/gwenview-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook kipi semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug" 2,136 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kstyles-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/konsole-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug {-test}" 437 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kwordquiz-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,188 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kalgebra-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook opengl plasma readline (-aqua) -debug" 437 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/khangman-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 3,845 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kstars-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -fits -indi" 12,171 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ktouch-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 2,565 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/parley-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook plasma (-aqua) -debug" 8,016 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kalzium-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook plasma (-aqua) -debug -editor -solver {-test}" 3,624 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kmplot-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 666 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/blinken-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 554 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kturtle-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 208 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kanagram-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,042 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/klettres-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 2,595 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ark-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="archive bzip2 handbook lzma (-aqua) -debug" 233 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kgpg-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 798 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-weatherwallpapers-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kuser-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kabcclient-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/blogilo-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kmines-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 645 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kigo-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,340 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ksudoku-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook opengl (-aqua) -debug" 1,409 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/klines-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 937 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/konquest-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 409 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kspaceduel-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 259 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kollision-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 209 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/palapeli-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,699 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kpat-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 3,022 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kmahjongg-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 1,056 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kblackbox-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 106 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ktuberling-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 4,197 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdiamond-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 4,077 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ksirk-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 5,818 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kshisen-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 143 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kbreakout-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,345 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kjumpingcube-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 102 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kbounce-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 1,558 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/granatier-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,362 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/katomic-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 652 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/knetwalk-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 774 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ksnakeduel-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 315 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kgoldrunner-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 2,047 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/killbots-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 953 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/klickety-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 834 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kiriki-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 124 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/bovo-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 108 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kreversi-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 391 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/bomber-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 384 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/knavalbattle-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 837 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kolf-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 764 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kfourinline-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 266 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/lskat-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 937 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kblocks-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,216 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kubrick-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 120 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ksquares-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 84 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kapman-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,541 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/solid-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="bluetooth (-aqua) -debug -networkmanager -wicd" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/konqueror-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="bookmarks handbook svg (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="google (-aqua) -debug -kolab" 1,183 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/dolphin-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook semantic-desktop thumbnail (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/systemsettings-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="gtk handbook opengl semantic-desktop%* usb (-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/marble-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="designer-plugin gps handbook kde plasma python (-aqua) -debug -shapefile {-test}" 18,982 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdm-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(consolekit) handbook pam (-aqua) -debug -kerberos" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kcontrol-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kate-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook python (-aqua) -debug" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_1 -python3_2 -python3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python3_1 -python3_3" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="scanner (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/klipper-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -prison" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kmenuedit-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/superkaramba-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="python (-aqua) -debug" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_5 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_5 -python2_6" 383 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="eigen kexiv2 opengl xscreensaver (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ktux-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kajongg-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%* -python2_6%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 2,432 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4-r1:4] USE="gps handbook python rss semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -json -qalculate" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ksmserver-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook semantic-desktop (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="opengl python (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdetoys-meta-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="cups (-aqua) -floppy -lirc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeedu-meta-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/mplayerthumbs-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 28 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/powerdevil-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="pm-utils (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kinfocenter-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook opengl (-aqua) -debug -ieee1394" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/nsplugins-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/konq-plugins-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug -tidy" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kget-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook semantic-desktop (-aqua) -bittorrent -debug -mms -sqlite -webkit" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kontact-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/krunner-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -ppp" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="ffmpeg mplayer (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/konsolekalendar-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kalarm-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kleopatra-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/korganizer-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="exif semantic-desktop (-aqua) -attica -debug -desktopglobe -fcitx -ibus -json -oauth -qalculate -qwt -scim" 1,750 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/knode-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/knotes-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/akregator-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kjots-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kmail-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="nls (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kde-meta-4.10.5:4 [4.10.4:4] USE="nls semantic-desktop -accessibility (-aqua) -sdk" 0 kB

Total: 254 packages (254 upgrades), Size of downloads: 533,087 kB

WARNING: One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.36.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    <dev-libs/glib-2.33:2 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1::gentoo, installed)

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

x11-libs/gtk+:3

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.10.5

# required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.10.5

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-base/knavalbattle-4.10.5 ~amd64

# required by kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.10.5[cups]

# required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.10.5

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-base/print-manager-4.10.5 ~amd64

# required by kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.10.5

# required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.10.5

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-base/ksnakeduel-4.10.5 ~amd64

# required by kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.10.5

# required by kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.10.5

# required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.10.5[semantic-desktop]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=kde-base/nepomuk-widgets-4.10.5 ~amd64

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

```

Es ist ein 

```
Linux tux 3.7.10-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Mar 29 17:55:00 CET 2013 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

.

@renegart:

```
eix dev-libs/gobject-introspection

[I] dev-libs/gobject-introspection

     Available versions:  1.32.1 ~1.34.2-r1 [M]~1.36.0 {{cairo doc doctool python_single_target_python2_7 python_targets_python2_7 test}}

     Installed versions:  1.32.1(16:14:22 30.03.2013)(-doc -doctool -test)

     Homepage:            http://live.gnome.org/GObjectIntrospection/

     Description:         Introspection infrastructure for generating gobject library bindings for various languages

[I] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common

     Available versions:  1.32.1 ~1.34.2 [M]~1.36.0

     Installed versions:  1.32.1(15:40:35 05.08.2012)

     Homepage:            http://live.gnome.org/GObjectIntrospection/

     Description:         Build infrastructure for GObject Introspection

```

Reicht das?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -avuDN1 =x11-libs/pango-1.30.1 world 
> 
> ...

 

Jo, schaut doch soweit schon mal gut aus.

Ein Vorschlag: Nimm das ~arch Keyword für x11-libs/pango raus,

und nehme die demaskierung (fürs normal hart maskierte) dev-libs/glib raus

und füge fürs kde Update dann noch wie von emerge vorgeschlagen die keyword changes hinzu - dann sollte es wahrscheinlich schon passen.

----------

## renegart

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *uhai wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge -avuDN1 =x11-libs/pango-1.30.1 world 
> 
> ...

 

Ich würde zuerst Josef.95's Vorschlag ausprobieren, speziell das demaskieren von 'dev-libs/glib-2.36.3' würde ich zurück nehmen.

Ansonsten ist wie vermutet sowohl 'dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.34.2-r1' also auch 'dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.34.2' mit ~arch maskiert.

----------

## uhai

Nach Entfernung aller glib & pango & gobject-introspection keywords sieht das so aus:

```
 emerge -auDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.34.2 [1.32.1]

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5 [2.32.4-r1] USE="-hardened" 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/glib-2.34.3 [2.32.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.34.2-r1 [1.32.1] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.6.3  USE="introspection" 

[ebuild  N    ~] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.6.2  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kopete-4.10.5 [4.10.4]

[ebuild     U ~] media-gfx/darktable-1.2.2 [1.2.1] USE="squish%*" 

[ebuild     U ~] x11-libs/gtk+-3.6.3-r2 [3.4.4] USE="(-egl)" 

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-4.10.5 [4.10.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-3.2.5-r1 [3.2.3-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/eric-5.3.2 [5.2.5]

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.10.5-r1 [4.10.5]

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kde-meta-4.10.5 [4.10.4]

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.25

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3 ~amd64

# required by dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.34.2-r1

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.6.3-r2[introspection]

# required by gnome-base/libgdu-3.0.2

# required by gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.3-r1[gdu]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.34.2 ~amd64

# required by gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4-r1[introspection]

# required by x11-libs/goffice-0.8.17-r1[gnome]

# required by app-office/gnucash-2.4.11-r1

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)emerge -auDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.34.2 [1.32.1]

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5 [2.32.4-r1] USE="-hardened" 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/glib-2.34.3 [2.32.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.34.2-r1 [1.32.1] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.6.3  USE="introspection" 

[ebuild  N    ~] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.6.2  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kopete-4.10.5 [4.10.4]

[ebuild     U ~] media-gfx/darktable-1.2.2 [1.2.1] USE="squish%*" 

[ebuild     U ~] x11-libs/gtk+-3.6.3-r2 [3.4.4] USE="(-egl)" 

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-4.10.5 [4.10.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-3.2.5-r1 [3.2.3-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/eric-5.3.2 [5.2.5]

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.10.5-r1 [4.10.5]

[ebuild     U ~] kde-base/kde-meta-4.10.5 [4.10.4]

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.25

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3 ~amd64

# required by dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.34.2-r1

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.6.3-r2[introspection]

# required by gnome-base/libgdu-3.0.2

# required by gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.3-r1[gdu]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.34.2 ~amd64

# required by gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4-r1[introspection]

# required by x11-libs/goffice-0.8.17-r1[gnome]

# required by app-office/gnucash-2.4.11-r1

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.34.2-r1 ~amd64

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

```

=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.34.2-r1 ~amd64

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

[/code]

Soll ich die keyword-Changes wieder setzen? dev-libs/glib ist wieder mit zwei slots dabei  :Sad: 

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Wahrscheinlich ist es das beste so wenig ~arch Keywords wie möglich zu setzen bzw sie möglichst nur für Pakete zu setzen, wo sie auch wirklich benötigt werden.

 *Quote:*   

> dev-libs/glib ist wieder mit zwei slots dabei 

  Das sollte, sofern benötigt, normal kein Problem sein.

----------

## uhai

ok, dann halt mit keywords. Scheint zu klappen  :Smile: 

Danke für die Hilfe

uhai

----------

